# New Veterans Choice Card - - Some Info



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

this will likely raise more questions than it answers but I thought its worthy of posting just FYI

thanks for serving!!

http://www.stripes.com/news/veterans/how-choice-card-and-15b-will-help-veterans-get-care-1.296110?utm_source=Stars+and+Stripes+Emails&utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines&utm_medium=email


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

So nothing changes except if you live in East Earwax, Nebraska, and are 40 miles or more from VA care, you might get permission from the government to use another health care provider.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

pretty much everything coming out about supporting veterans through the VA is show boating ... talk is cheap in front of cameras ... 

our privileged elite have little to concern themselves with when it comes to their health care .... veterans are being fed crumbs from the $ banquet table.


----------

